# MAC - Moody Blooms Swatches



## Naynadine (Jun 24, 2014)

Place all your *Moody Blooms* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






​ ​ ​ Check out the *Moody Blooms Discussion* for the latest spicy dish: MAC Moody Blooms Collection (June 26, 2014)​


----------



## vanessagarcia (Jun 27, 2014)

MAC Moody Blooms eyeshadows [the ones I got] swatched dry, no primer or base. From L to R: Deep Fixation, Hidden Motive, Artistic License, Green Room, and Lucky Green. More pictures from the collection on my IG @nessasarymakeup


----------



## Rinstar (Jun 27, 2014)

Phosphorescent, Copperthorn and Black Ivy. Phosphorescent swiped on from the tube, fluidlines applied just using my fingers.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 27, 2014)

Allura Beauty said:


>


  Thank you for sharing  this is useful I have never tried those lippies so far, they look very nice .


----------



## patentg33k (Jun 29, 2014)

On NC15-20 skin


----------



## patentg33k (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## stacilx (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't like green but green room looks so pretty !!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2014)

Moody Blooms Sheen Supreme and Black Ivy Fluidline


----------



## karlaedith (Sep 27, 2014)

from top to bottom: hidden motive, deep fixation, artistic license and blooming mad


----------

